# Giving up



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Well I heard back from my insurance agent this morning and she said that they have no coverage to give me for commercial plowing. Out of curiosity I asked if I were to have a plow for personal use only, would I be covered in an accident just transporting it.....she said no. So I guess I'm going to have to pass on the sub work I wanted to do for $100 an hour and not get a plow at all for my truck . I'll just play with my 4 wheelers new plow I guess. If I get a CDL I could drive for the city I'm a cop for and make $21 an hour driving a dump with a 10' Frink. How is that for pay? There would be no over head with that deal. I talked to the street supervisor and he'd hire me if I had a CDL.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

I wouldn't give up yet! When I first started plowing I asked my longtime insurance agency about plowing insurance. They were not very willing to help and basically tried to talk me out of plowing. After some searching I found another local insurance company that was willing to help and promptly switched to them. If you can be making $100.00 an hour as a sub you should search high and low for a new insurance company. Around here subs make about $50.00 an hour.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't understand? I have insurance, not as a sub, but contractors insurance and I have snowplowing coverage. It is through Erie Insurance Co.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine is thru State Farm, and it is quite reasonable.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Try doing a search for CNA insurance and then see if anybody in your area uses them and try them. We have had them for years.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

As far as plowing for your municipality, we pay $20/hr. if you have you CDL. $21/hr. seems right in the ballpark.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

*Don't give up*

I would more than likely give up on my insurance agent. Even if she can not provide you with the insurance, she should be willing to recomend a broker that carries snow plowers insurance. She should be there to help you.

Thanks

J & B Lawncare


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I also have Erie Ins. in Erie PA, and its at a good rate I guess. I pay I think around $800.00 a year but that includes truck insurance, commercial ins. for landscaping and snow plowing. I am covered for $500,000. I think I would be switching insurance carriers.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I think my ins. agent said she is going to set me up thru Progressive.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've tried to get Progressive in the past, as soon as they heard / saw the word "plow", it was all over.

You've really got to look for an insurance broker, someone that deals with 20-30 different companies.

If THEY can't get you insurance, then yes, it's time to give up.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been using Farm and Fleet. general liability for plowing 1 million for 600 including insuring my backhoe and all other equipment.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I've tried to get Progressive in the past, as soon as they heard / saw the word "plow", it was all over.
> 
> You've really got to look for an insurance broker, someone that deals with 20-30 different companies.
> 
> If THEY can't get you insurance, then yes, it's time to give up.


I use Progressive insurance. You have to go through their commercial lines department. I pay about $1,200.00 / year for full coverage on my 95 F-250 which includes replacement coverage of my plow if stolen. It also includes property damage if I hit something. I use Progressive on all my plow trucks and my boat. They've been great. I dropped insurance on 4 of my trucks because I sold them. I only had liability and plow coverage on those and it was running me about $500.00 per truck per year.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Dont give up Banks! Shop it around. Unless theres something we dont know about you that an insurance man would you should be able to at least get insurance. Price is another thing.

Hundy an hour?

60 to 80 here in Mi with a straight blade pickup.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> I've tried to get Progressive in the past, as soon as they heard / saw the word "plow", it was all over.
> 
> You've really got to look for an insurance broker, someone that deals with 20-30 different companies.
> 
> If THEY can't get you insurance, then yes, it's time to give up.


I also have commercial progressive on both of my trucks.... great deal, and they have FAST claims response (from experience)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

bigjeeping said:


> I also have commercial progressive on both of my trucks.... great deal, and they have FAST claims response (from experience)


Weird.... I know when I contacted them they said nada...

Oh well, they probably had a bunch of plow claims, or had their limits of guys with plows already or something.

I know that this September, my yearly insurance bill for 2 trucks, about $150k in equipment, 3M in liability coverage, yada yada yada dropped from $8400 / year to $5500 / year because I switched companies.

Then we switched our personal use vehicles and dropped it from $1300 / year to $650 / year, which IS through Progessive now.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I called my agent over a week ago about this and we have been in touch a few times during this week. I believe they really did look, but maybe not as hard as I would. The guy that asked me to sub for him won't return my phone calls now. That is a little shady to me, because if he was desperate for drivers he would be calling me. I guess the plowing market is just not as good down here as it was for me in Massachusetts. My fiance and I are looking forward to moving back there in the future to be closer to our families AND the snow. I'll try to call around a little more, but it's getting late in the season. Thanks fella's for the replies.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

I would think with all our members that we have on both sites here and lawn site that an insurance company or borker would make a great sponsor. Just a thought.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Insurance*

I have 1 million GL insurance, Costs me 368.00 a year. Im with ERIE INSURANCE:yow!:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Mine is included (rider) with my commercial truck policy. I pay about $1800 a year for two trucks. A 1 ton stake, and a 3/4 to pickup. The 1 ton gets stored as soon as the salt flies, though. It is through a company called Home Owners Insurance.


----------

